# OPC for PXC100



## kulmx (17 Juni 2022)

Hi
wer Erfahrung hat, einen OPC-Server von Drittanbietern mit einem Desigo PXC100 Bacnet IP-Controller zu verbinden, hilft mit Rat


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juni 2022)

Die Chancen auf eine sinnvolle Antwort steigen vermutlich, wenn Du jetzt noch den Drittanbieter nennst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> steigen vermutlich


Exponentiell


----------



## kulmx (17 Juni 2022)

OPC Bacnet IP: Kepware, Matricon, 





						BACnet OPC Server is applied in large automation systems of buildings or complexes. On our website you can find and download free and full version The BACnet protocol | Buy cheap OPS-Server MasterOPC and specialized drivers
					

BACnet OPC Server is developed as a plugin for Multi-Protocol MasterOPC Server; this allows OPC clients to get data according the standards OPC DA, OPC HDA or/and OPC UA. The OPC server provides group reading of objects and segmentation, and this makes a poll fast. In addition, the server can be...




					opc-server.com


----------

